# velvet buck killed at alum creek public land



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

on saturday dec 5 a person checked in a buck still in velvet at the kilbourne market in delaware county. the buck was killed on hogback road in the public land. what an awsome deer here are the pics i have these were taken with a camera phone but they are pretty good


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Usually if a deer is still in velvet they have done damage to their packages, or they are a doe.


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

the buck i killed last year was in velvet..i shot him with a muzzleloader on dec. 30...i was told after they start going down hill from their prime they can be sterile..he was aged at 9.5 years old


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow thats pretty amazing....never seen anything like that this late in the season


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Huh.... What does testosterone have to do with the deer rubbing the velvet off on a tree? Just the lack of interest in doing so?


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

> Huh.... What does testosterone have to do with the deer rubbing the velvet off on a tree? Just the lack of interest in doing so?


I think as their testosterone level rises, their racks get harder, slow their growth rate, and shed their velvet (although they may rub and help get rid of it). The ones I've seen in Ohio seem to shed about the middle of september. Their testosterone continuses to rise and they will start to rub trees and leave scent with their racks. Then their necks will swell and they will get into more rituals until they peek in november. Then their testosterone will start decreasing until they shed their racks in febuary (some sooner, some later). Then they are ready to start a new years growth. Anyway, the damaged ones get stuck in the velvet stage (sometimes). Sorry so windy, hope this helps.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks! So they'll still shed and regrow next year, but just not rub off. Interesting.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

rack-a-holic said:


> he was aged at 9.5 years old


Wow. That's gotta be the oldest wild deer that I've heard of. I'd love to see some pics of him.
(Sorry about the thread hijack)

That's a cool picture. I didn't realize any of this, however I remember watching some show from years ago about deer in zoos. There was a very old buck at some far away zoo that hadn't shed his antlers for a couple (or a few) years. I guess it could be related to the ones that stay in velvet somehow.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Read a Thread on here were a few bucks were killed after shedding the antlers and now some being killed in velvet...What a strange year......JIM....


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

They are called cactus bucks. Something either happened to their package (or its underdeveloped) and the testosterone never kicks in to stop the antler growth/shedding of the velvet. Cactus bucks are not eligible for Boone and Crockett classifications for these reasons. Im not a scientist, but I think those are the basics.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Could have been a doe. I shot a doe with an antler in velvet in the 2004 gun season.


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

My Dad shot one in velvet, pretty cool

It had been shot with a .22


----------



## Pinochio (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow!That first picture resembles a reindeer.


----------

